# Woodworking with Aaron



## aaronmolloy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Carving with Aaron blog 1#*

Can anyone give me some tips as I would like to carve a number plate for my house in the up coming week can you please tell me what type of carving chisels I will need for the job and the best finishes to apply and all the tools I will need


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

aaronmolloy said:


> *Carving with Aaron blog 1#*
> 
> Can anyone give me some tips as I would like to carve a number plate for my house in the up coming week can you please tell me what type of carving chisels I will need for the job and the best finishes to apply and all the tools I will need


Try this:

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/skillsandtechniques/skillsandtechniquesarticle.aspx?id=27064


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

aaronmolloy said:


> *Carving with Aaron blog 1#*
> 
> Can anyone give me some tips as I would like to carve a number plate for my house in the up coming week can you please tell me what type of carving chisels I will need for the job and the best finishes to apply and all the tools I will need


Check out this page from fine woodworking.

This has a very good tutorial. It' much easier than trying to explain here.

If you look, there are some other tutorials in FWW.


----------



## aaronmolloy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Planes #2*

Does anyone know of any online places where i could get an old set of stanley planes. As I wan't to clean them up and use them or if anyone want's to donate a set I'll be more than happy


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

aaronmolloy said:


> *Planes #2*
> 
> Does anyone know of any online places where i could get an old set of stanley planes. As I wan't to clean them up and use them or if anyone want's to donate a set I'll be more than happy


Ebay


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

aaronmolloy said:


> *Planes #2*
> 
> Does anyone know of any online places where i could get an old set of stanley planes. As I wan't to clean them up and use them or if anyone want's to donate a set I'll be more than happy


eBay


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

aaronmolloy said:


> *Planes #2*
> 
> Does anyone know of any online places where i could get an old set of stanley planes. As I wan't to clean them up and use them or if anyone want's to donate a set I'll be more than happy


ebay (just to spell it different from the other guys)


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

aaronmolloy said:


> *Planes #2*
> 
> Does anyone know of any online places where i could get an old set of stanley planes. As I wan't to clean them up and use them or if anyone want's to donate a set I'll be more than happy


E-Bay, look under Stanley planes


----------



## rpmurphy509 (Nov 6, 2007)

aaronmolloy said:


> *Planes #2*
> 
> Does anyone know of any online places where i could get an old set of stanley planes. As I wan't to clean them up and use them or if anyone want's to donate a set I'll be more than happy


Don't forget the local flea markets.
Can also look in the yellow pages and online
for wood working groups in your area.

...and of course, e-Bay.


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

aaronmolloy said:


> *Planes #2*
> 
> Does anyone know of any online places where i could get an old set of stanley planes. As I wan't to clean them up and use them or if anyone want's to donate a set I'll be more than happy


Just for further variety: Craigslist. You never know what you'll find.


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

aaronmolloy said:


> *Planes #2*
> 
> Does anyone know of any online places where i could get an old set of stanley planes. As I wan't to clean them up and use them or if anyone want's to donate a set I'll be more than happy


One place no one has mentioned yet is Patrick Leach's site. I've never bought anything from him. But I've heard really good things from a number of others. I think your chances of buying a tool that is unusable is slim to nil with him. From ebay unusable tools are not uncommon.

His current tool list is here:
http://www.supertool.com/forsale/feblist.htm


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

aaronmolloy said:


> *Planes #2*
> 
> Does anyone know of any online places where i could get an old set of stanley planes. As I wan't to clean them up and use them or if anyone want's to donate a set I'll be more than happy


Ebay. Watch out for snippers


----------



## aaronmolloy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Woodcraft *

Can anyone give me some reviews on woodcraft I'am going to get some stuff shipped back form the states because the tools are cheaper and there is a better selection


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

aaronmolloy said:


> *Woodcraft *
> 
> Can anyone give me some reviews on woodcraft I'am going to get some stuff shipped back form the states because the tools are cheaper and there is a better selection


I have had good luck with Woodcraft. They have a good guarantee and stand behind what they sell. Nice selection of tools and they are always willing to give advice and technical support.


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

aaronmolloy said:


> *Woodcraft *
> 
> Can anyone give me some reviews on woodcraft I'am going to get some stuff shipped back form the states because the tools are cheaper and there is a better selection


Hi Aaron.

In my town we have one Woodcraft store, and three Rocklers. Generally if you can find it at Rockler the price will be cheaper than it is at Woodcraft. But Woodcraft has a much better selection of hand tools, especially at the higher end.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

aaronmolloy said:


> *Woodcraft *
> 
> Can anyone give me some reviews on woodcraft I'am going to get some stuff shipped back form the states because the tools are cheaper and there is a better selection


No problems with Woodcraft here and their shipping time is great usually 2 days until the UPS truck shows up.


----------



## aaronmolloy (Jan 19, 2008)

*ONLINE TOOL SHOPS *

I want everyone to compile a list of online tools shops on this page so it has the benifit for all of us


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

aaronmolloy said:


> *ONLINE TOOL SHOPS *
> 
> I want everyone to compile a list of online tools shops on this page so it has the benifit for all of us


For stuff you don't care much about quality, Harbor freight is great. (Humm that rimes…) I don't know if they have one where you are but I get alot of my clamps there, becasue I think how much can you really screw up a c clamp. All it is, is a screw, with a metal c shape. I also have gotten some bar clamps and f style clamps there. I bought my drill press for only 32 dollars and it is running smooth as the day I bought it even 3 years later.

Some other places

amazon
woodcraft
rockler
Home depot/ lowes (Duh)
ebay
menards
Sears
Ace hardware (good for certain things, although very expensive for some things they have there) 
Also look in the phonebook for random woodworking stores, there's actually alot. We have this place that sells just about any delta product/dewalt/or makita product as well. They have stop saws. and every hand tool imaginable. It's called Berland's House of Tools, and it is pretty great, although it has alot of "construction" stuff, not so much woodworking.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

aaronmolloy said:


> *ONLINE TOOL SHOPS *
> 
> I want everyone to compile a list of online tools shops on this page so it has the benifit for all of us


you mean shopping sites?

1) LumberJocks' Store


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

aaronmolloy said:


> *ONLINE TOOL SHOPS *
> 
> I want everyone to compile a list of online tools shops on this page so it has the benifit for all of us


Highland Hardware
Berea Hardware
Penn State Industries
Grizzley


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

aaronmolloy said:


> *ONLINE TOOL SHOPS *
> 
> I want everyone to compile a list of online tools shops on this page so it has the benifit for all of us


Go MsDebbieP!


----------



## aaronmolloy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Most important hand tools *

What do you think are the most important hand tools to have in a workshop. Then after a week I will put a list up of everyones ideas and choices and maybe I will do an audio podcast on the topic.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

aaronmolloy said:


> *Most important hand tools *
> 
> What do you think are the most important hand tools to have in a workshop. Then after a week I will put a list up of everyones ideas and choices and maybe I will do an audio podcast on the topic.


hand tool… hmmm I don't use a lot of what is considered "hand tools" but… my little mini hammer is a must have for me… the handle is just the length of my hand but it is well balanced and heavy and boy, I use it all the time.


----------



## Gareth (Feb 18, 2008)

aaronmolloy said:


> *Most important hand tools *
> 
> What do you think are the most important hand tools to have in a workshop. Then after a week I will put a list up of everyones ideas and choices and maybe I will do an audio podcast on the topic.


saws-I use a jetcut
chisels
planes
marking tools

no matter how many machines we have, there is always a place for these


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

aaronmolloy said:


> *Most important hand tools *
> 
> What do you think are the most important hand tools to have in a workshop. Then after a week I will put a list up of everyones ideas and choices and maybe I will do an audio podcast on the topic.


mostly chisels
also a block plane for trimming doors and other pieces that don't quite fit
a coping saw for detail cutting
a dovetail saw for the dovetails i do
lastly like Gareth marking tools. i use them all the time on every project.


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

aaronmolloy said:


> *Most important hand tools *
> 
> What do you think are the most important hand tools to have in a workshop. Then after a week I will put a list up of everyones ideas and choices and maybe I will do an audio podcast on the topic.


I'm sure that there has already been a ton about this written here at LJ and elsewhere. Might be more thorough if you just did a search here and then wrote up a report (or gave a report via a podcast).


----------



## aaronmolloy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Audio Podcasts*

How do I put audio podcasts on the internet and is it possible to put one on lumberjocks


----------



## aaronmolloy (Jan 19, 2008)

*F-clamp storage *

If anyone knows of any designs for f clamp storage. I want to make storage for the clamps and will include it in a podcast It will also have to include the weight of of two heavy 500mm f clamps


----------



## Phishead (Jan 9, 2008)

aaronmolloy said:


> *F-clamp storage *
> 
> If anyone knows of any designs for f clamp storage. I want to make storage for the clamps and will include it in a podcast It will also have to include the weight of of two heavy 500mm f clamps


My design is 1/2" plywood that is notched for the clamps and is screwed to 3/4" plywood at a right angle for a fastening cleat. Each spot holds two clamps sideways. I have a pic but I can't seem to figure out how to attach it to this post . Any thoughts on how to do this?.


----------



## Lakey (Jan 27, 2008)

aaronmolloy said:


> *F-clamp storage *
> 
> If anyone knows of any designs for f clamp storage. I want to make storage for the clamps and will include it in a podcast It will also have to include the weight of of two heavy 500mm f clamps


Here's my two cents: Honestly, I think people spend way too much time and effort on clamp storage. One of the woodworking magazines this month (sorry I can't remember which one) had a great tip - buy some aluminum electrical conduit, cut it to length and attach it to studs in the wall with the little brackets that are sold to hold them. Simplicity itself. In my shop I have attached 2×2s across studs and hang the clamps by hooking the handle over the 2×2. Cheap and easy. You can hang any clamp this way. Let me know if you want a pic and I can take one.

Of course if you want mobile clamp storage that's a different ballgame. There are hundreds of plans out there on the www

Good luck!


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

aaronmolloy said:


> *F-clamp storage *
> 
> If anyone knows of any designs for f clamp storage. I want to make storage for the clamps and will include it in a podcast It will also have to include the weight of of two heavy 500mm f clamps


Like Lakey said, keep it simple. One of these is a simple f clamp rack,









the other is just boards across the floor joist.


----------



## aaronmolloy (Jan 19, 2008)

aaronmolloy said:


> *F-clamp storage *
> 
> If anyone knows of any designs for f clamp storage. I want to make storage for the clamps and will include it in a podcast It will also have to include the weight of of two heavy 500mm f clamps


Thanks


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

aaronmolloy said:


> *F-clamp storage *
> 
> If anyone knows of any designs for f clamp storage. I want to make storage for the clamps and will include it in a podcast It will also have to include the weight of of two heavy 500mm f clamps


Tim, do you still say "you can never have too many clamps?" That is an impressive collection.


----------



## aaronmolloy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Delay *

I'am sorry to say there will be a delay on the next part of my chess board. If you have'nt seen this video please click the following link below. I'am currently clearing a patch of ground at the top of my garden for my future workshop ( hopefully I will have it this year ) I must have spent the last two days clearing 2 or 3 tonnes of soil by myself and then next week I will be working with my grandad laying a huge patio and the sad thing is I will have no acess to internet so no lumberjocks. and then finally the week after I have to repair a storage press in a small little shed so I will be quite bussy working on that

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/5682


----------



## aaronmolloy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Teak Stain*

I want to know what you think about putting teak oil of my veneered drafts board. If you havent already seen this video please view it and leave your comments

to view click the following link:

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/aaronmolloy/blog/3975

*
I NEED YOUR COMMENTS *!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

aaronmolloy said:


> *Teak Stain*
> 
> I want to know what you think about putting teak oil of my veneered drafts board. If you havent already seen this video please view it and leave your comments
> 
> ...


Hi Aaron,

Teak oil is sold under variety of different blends. The oil sold by Watco and Behlen is essentially an oil and varnish mixture. In reality it is no different from Danish oil, antique oil or any of the other myriad of wiping oils. The idea that this is designed for use exclusively on teak is a myth. I happen to like using oils like this to control blotching in woods like cherry. But these impart very little protection to the wood since they end up being soft after curing. Just make sure you wipe off the excess as you cannot build a finish with oils. For that you need a hard cure like shellac or polyurethane.

Hope this helps.


----------



## aaronmolloy (Jan 19, 2008)

*Come on fellow LJ'S!!!*

*Come on fellow lumberjocks what can I improve on in my video podcast

What would you like to see in future episodes

I need your comments !!!! so please go to the following like and leave me a comment on the podcast *

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/aaronmolloy/blog/3975


----------



## aaronmolloy (Jan 19, 2008)

*TEMPORARY WORKSHOP*

Sadly my temporary worshop for the moment is a small 8×5 room and i could really do with some storage solutions I have a workmate with a clamp on vice for the moment I will have my main workshop up and runing in the summer of next year so i need your help at the moment for some workshop tips and ideas


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

aaronmolloy said:


> *TEMPORARY WORKSHOP*
> 
> Sadly my temporary worshop for the moment is a small 8×5 room and i could really do with some storage solutions I have a workmate with a clamp on vice for the moment I will have my main workshop up and runing in the summer of next year so i need your help at the moment for some workshop tips and ideas


Check out the Workshops and related Blog sentries here. I can't remember who, but one of our Lumberjocks does some great work in his apartment.


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

aaronmolloy said:


> *TEMPORARY WORKSHOP*
> 
> Sadly my temporary worshop for the moment is a small 8×5 room and i could really do with some storage solutions I have a workmate with a clamp on vice for the moment I will have my main workshop up and runing in the summer of next year so i need your help at the moment for some workshop tips and ideas


That's the size of my current workshop, and surprisingly I only use half that space! With your shop space you really can only have one or two power tools (I have none). Store everyone on the walls that you can.


----------

